
Are we alone in the universe? - robg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/are-we-alone-in-the-universe/2011/12/29/gIQA2wSOPP_story.html
======
LinuxBender
How do you know this is not a simulation?

~~~
erric
Paraphrasing Brian Greene in one of his books or interviews, he answered that
it's very likely we are in one. That would certainly seem plausible when
talking about things like the holographic principle.

I skimmed the article because I generally don't really agree with anything
charlie has to say.

